# Oil Leak - Fiat 160 multijet (560 miles)



## travelsRus2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Has anyone encountered any oil leakage problems with the new Fiat 160 Multijet engine. We have only done 560 miles but noticed oil on the driveway. On lifting bonnet and inspecting engine also found a gold coloured bolt missing from lefthand side of engine compartment. Have contacted dealers - Lazydays - who have told us to take it to the nearest Fiat dealer. Does anyone know if it will damage engine driving about 25 miles to Fiat dealer. The 'check engine oil' warning info comes on intermittently. Any help greatly appreciated. Also found out in last couple of days that the speaker is missing from the Drivers door!!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi mate,sorry to hear of your probs.Cant help on the oil leak and i`m not qualified to tell you what to do but I would seek advice first before driving away to fiat.

On the speaker thing....well my drivers side speaker wasn`t working along with the radio which went wonky after only a couple of days.It went back to FiART for the work to be done and all is well but,I cant tell you if the speaker had a dodgy connection or indeed that the speaker wasn`t actually in the door in the first place :roll: Good luck and let us know how you get on.

steve


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

travelsRus2 said:


> ... On lifting bonnet and inspecting engine also found a gold coloured bolt missing from lefthand side of engine compartment...


Erm - how do you know it's a "gold coloured bolt" if it isnn't there?? 8)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

HarleyDave said:


> travelsRus2 said:
> 
> 
> > ... On lifting bonnet and inspecting engine also found a gold coloured bolt missing from lefthand side of engine compartment...
> ...


It obviously is part of a series of bolts and that one is missing,no.

steve


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

In my experience, if there is a leak coupled with the Check Oil light on such a young vehicle, the oil pressure switch on the engine is either loose or leaking. Is the oil level going down much on driving? If not, it should be OK to drive but if worried, stop every few miles and recheck the oil, topping up if necessary.
Good luck.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Chigman.
Could you elaborate on the below please.
"the radio which went wonky after only a couple of days"
Ours can not get a reception 90% of the time & crackles like mad when driving but works fine when engine is off :roll: 
Cheers 1happy


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

1happy,
I had that problem for the first few weeks of owning tincan and found that the aerial was disconnected at the windscreen. Has worked perfectly since

Noel


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

1happy said:


> Hi Chigman.
> Could you elaborate on the below please.
> "the radio which went wonky after only a couple of days"
> Ours can not get a reception 90% of the time & crackles like mad when driving but works fine when engine is off :roll:
> Cheers 1happy


Hi 1happy

Ok...When I first got my van the radio would only work when the ignition was off and sound would only come out of the left speaker.After just a few days when I was sorting out a few things in the van the radio suddenly stopped working,even the cd player wouldn`t work.Back to FiART it went and now all is well.Dont know whether a speaker was missing or it was just a connection issue,spose I`ll never know.Hope this helps.

steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

What radio / CD did you have, Steve? I was led to understand that Fiat didn't supply anything in that hole in the dash. My dealer fitted a Kenwood radio / CD / MP3 player, and it works fine.

Gerald


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> What radio / CD did you have, Steve? I was led to understand that Fiat didn't supply anything in that hole in the dash. My dealer fitted a Kenwood radio / CD / MP3 player, and it works fine.
> 
> Gerald


It was a Blaupunkt Gerald.It was just a normal radio/cd player when infact it should have been a radio/satnav,so it was always going to be changed anyway.The radio/satnav was spart of the spec.

steve


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*Missing Bolt*

When we got our 747 we noticed the same hole that looked like it had a bolt missing from the head. Took it to the local dealer who said it was correct and was a 'blind' hole and should not have a bolt in it. They thought it might have been for holding the engine during its build?

We have no oil leaks that I have seen and we do not get any oil on the drive. When in France we did get the check oil sign up a couple of times but all I did on each occasion was switch off then back on and it was ok.

Each time I also checked later that day with the dipstick and there was no loss of oil.

I would be inclined to check the oil manually and if it looks ok drive it across to the dealer.

Do let us know how you get on and whether you get a different answer on the hole.

Ed


----------



## travelsRus2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. We are taking it to the Fiat garage tomorrow so will let you know how we get on.


----------

